# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  AI sex doll - horror valley effect or charm

## qiouxdoll

Trying to get the AI *sex doll* out of the horror valley effect - when the doll is more similar to people than a certain degree, people's reaction to the doll suddenly becomes extremely disgusting. This problem often occurs during the promotion of physical dolls.


But the charm of AI dolls lies in the physicalization of AI intelligence - an AI entity with a swaying head, a smile, an eyebrow, a blink of an eye, or even a body movement when reacting, will it let the rapper generate himself at a certain moment? The feeling of talking to an independent agent? In this era of technical storytelling, AI technology is not special, in particular, it may become the story itself in a human entity that is close to the real human texture.

----------

